# Steel tourer/audax . Now Sorted



## rich p (30 Apr 2018)

Medium size


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Medium size



Do you call 58 a medium ?

If so i have a rather nice Ribble but then its not equipped for touring ie no rack and guard mounts


----------



## rich p (1 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Do you call 58 a medium ?
> 
> If so i have a rather nice Ribble but then its not equipped for touring ie no rack and guard mounts


Thanks Biggs but I suspect that would be too big for me at 5'7 to 5'8


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Thanks Biggs but I suspect that would be too big for me at 5'7 to 5'8



Agree , what about a bit of retro steel Claud Butler ?


----------



## rich p (1 May 2018)

Nice, but I wanted something a bit more modern, with a compact or triple. 
Have another look in the back of the stable Biggsy!


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Nice, but I wanted something a bit more modern, with a compact or triple.
> Have another look in the back of the stable Biggsy!



The only thing that matches that description is the rear seat on the family tandem


----------



## Dirk (1 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Medium size


How much do you want to spend?


----------



## rich p (1 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> How much do you want to spend?


Somewhat less than the price of a new one. Say, up to £500 max depending on what and condition.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2018)

Sorted now


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Sorted now



So, what did you settle for!


----------



## rich p (24 May 2018)

Dayvo said:


> So, what did you settle for!


It's under wraps at the moment but I'll update this thread soon!


----------



## Dayvo (24 May 2018)

rich p said:


> It's under wraps at the moment but I'll update this thread soon!



Ooh, you tease!

I wait with baited breath.


----------

